# محاضرة المخاطر المختلفة و معدات الوقاية الشخصية



## tamer safety (6 أبريل 2011)

من أجلكم نقدم اليوم 
محاضرة المخاطر المختلفة و معدات الوقاية الشخصية 
بصيغة PDF 
للتحميل من هنا :56::56:
http://www.4shared.com/document/03k9BCO-/_____.html
من أجلكم نهتم بسلامتكم
:5::5::5::5:


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (16 أبريل 2011)

مشكور أخي تامر على المحاضرة


----------



## agharieb (11 مايو 2011)

Thank You


----------



## ahmedelarabyhse (3 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## fraidi (10 سبتمبر 2011)

Thank You


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (10 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زعبيل (4 أكتوبر 2011)

شااااااكرين لك


----------



## kinghse (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله على المجهود المتواصل والله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم*


----------



## agharieb (18 يناير 2012)

ملف رائـــــــــــع


----------

